# How "universal" are Craftsmen Shear Pins?



## sm31

I need to replace the shear pin (bolt?) on my Craftsmen model 247.886640. It's a 5 hp Tecumseh powered machine with a 24" scoop. I'm guessing it's about 4 years old because I bought it used. 

Unfortunately, the local Sears doesn't have the specified pin for my machine in stock. I think I can find one but probably not before the next big snow (Monday). The pins they have in stock are these: Item # 07188389000P Model # 88389 but no dimensions are listed.

The pins on my machine actually have lock nuts on them instead of cotter pins. The pin dimensions are 5/16 by 1.5". 

I haven't made a trip to the local Sears because well... it's scary this time of year.  So I want to be sure that the pins they have in stock will fit. My model # is not on the compatibility list for the pins they have, which are the cotter pin type.

Is it OK to use the pins they have in stock (assuming they fit)? Or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

you can get those pins at any hard ware store. you don't have to make a trip to sears for that.


----------



## micah68kj

Can't guarantee it but it's more than likely a Murray machine. Go to your local small engine repair shop and they'll probably have them.


----------



## sm31

OK, thanks! I'll try those places first. I thought I might need to stick with Craftsman since I'm a novice at this. The last thing I want to do is hit the mall this weekend!


----------



## joee5

sm31 said:


> The last thing I want to do is hit the mall this weekend!


you ain't kidding. My old lady said we going shopping this weekend. So she thinks


----------



## Shryp

Are these right? According to parts diagrams you need Part #: 710-0890. A quick Google search shows them all over Amazon, Ebay, Home Depot, Lowes and even Walmart. The 247 prefix in your model number indicates it was made by MTD. Sears will sell you 1 bolt for $4 or you can but packs of 4 - 10 with nuts for $5 - $10 at the other places. Shop around.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/MTD-Shear-Bolts-OEM-710-0890/100128320?N=5yc1vZbx9jZbwo5t

http://www.lowes.com/pd_42323-442-OEM-710-0890_0__?productId=1182847

http://www.amazon.com/OEM-710-0890-Thrower-Shear-Replaces-710-0890/dp/B000BPNVDC

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Shear-710-0890-910-0890A-712-0158/dp/B00312LSYQ

10 PK Shear Pins Fits MTD 710 0890A 710 0890 910 0890A 780 043 Stens | eBay


----------



## HCBPH

*Shear pins*

As long as you get the right diameter and length, they should work. I've bought a lot of them for various Craftsman blowers from different sources and as long as the dimensions are right, they've worked.


----------



## sm31

I ended up getting these from Ace Hardware. The package says "pre 2004" but I have no idea how old my snow blower is. It's in awfully pristine shape to be that old... I've only had it for a few months. The new pins fit perfectly. I think my main concern is that they perform correctly and they're not too strong or too weak.


----------

